# Insurance for Tractor/blower combos



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Just wondering what type of policies you guys run for these units. I am waiting on my units to arrive and was looking for a bit of heads up on what coverage you have and the premiums.

We have a commercial liability policy, so i'm wondering if the tractor could get tacked onto the commercial auto policy? Or is there a special type of AG insurance?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

ProTouchGrounds;1320423 said:


> Just wondering what type of policies you guys run for these units. I am waiting on my units to arrive and was looking for a bit of heads up on what coverage you have and the premiums.
> 
> We have a commercial liability policy, so i'm wondering if the tractor could get tacked onto the commercial auto policy? Or is there a special type of AG insurance?


Our tractors fall under our commercial liability policy. This can be very different from state to state, I know in Canada it differs from Province to Province. In Quebec I have to get a license plate and have a driver with a valid drivers license. In Ontario no plate, and anyone can drive an Ag tractor, don't even need a valid drivers license. So its best to check out what is needed for you state.


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

I think all you will need is just to have it listed on you commercial liability policy. That's how the tractors for our farm are insured. The only thing we need here in IL is the orange SMV sign on the back to drive down the road.

As far as drivers license I was hauling 90,000 lbs of corn with the tractor and wagons when I was 14.


----------



## bellcon (Dec 2, 2006)

I live in NH and run a Kioti DK55 with a blower for residential driveways. I have to have it registered to drive it down the road. I need commercial auto insurance on it in case it's involved in a motor vehicle accident while going down the road and also commercial liability insurance to cover property damage from the result on snow removal. I'm a building contractor so I already had a 2m liability policy and my agent was able to add the additional coverage to my existing policy. It wasn't a big price jump.
Scott


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

My insurance lady said I only needed to make sure that all equipment is listed on my Inland Marine policy for theft/loss. Of corse i have a GL policy to cover damages, and a commercial auto policy for trucks, but she didn't say anything about tractors needing to be listed on there as vehicles.


----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

In Ontario you don't need a license but need to be 16 to drive a tractor on the road and can't have a suspended license.


----------

